# Clever Dripper arrived today. Any tips.



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My Clever Dripper arrived today. I haven't had much chance to have play with it yet. Any tips on dose, brew time.

I have seen a couple of clips on you tube were they're doing a 3 min brew time. I'd be using a Porlex And was guessing to aim about grinding at 6-7 clicks. Has anyone any experience of using one?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well with the old clever dripper - I use the same grind setting as v60 and simply pour water in over the grinds & steep anywhere from 15-40 mins depending on the coffee! Its very hard to over-extract. Newer one is even harder to over-extract without loads of stirring.

Have some fun testing a wide range of parameters to see what you enjoy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Gary. Sorry for sounding a numpty what grind settings do you use on V60.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

6-7 clicks on the Porlex sounds good. Put 2/3 to 3/4 of the water in first, right off the boil as soon as it stops rolling, then the coffee, dunk to wet, then top up, sink any floating grinds with the back of a spoon & lid on & wait. ~58-62g/l bigger the brew the better, but grinding 30g+ on a Porlex whilst the kettle boils will be a bit of a race!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Do you wet the paper first and the discard the water that you've used for doing this or have you found it makes no difference?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I do it every time. I often use a Swissgold filter with the CCD, as well as paper, and the filter needs heating before you brew, so I boil up the water, straight off the boil fill the CCD & filter(s), draw down, refill with fresh brew water, dose & top up. Without the metal filter the CCD doesn't need so much preheating, so I also run the filter under the cold tap whilst waiting for the brew water to boil. Use the white Filtropa papers.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I use hot to warm up/rinse filter and these drain in to mug to warm that up.

I use 6/7 clicks, any tighter and I get significant pooling.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I use hot to warm up/rinse filter and these drain in to mug to warm that up.

I use 6/7 clicks, any tighter and I get significant pooling.


----------

